# Would you reccomend a switch to LE career in 2019?



## becomingle40 (Mar 11, 2019)

hey guys and gals, looking for insight.

I know this is a very personal decision and no one can make up my mind but me.. but i figured i’d come and seek some opinions anyway.

Background: im 31, pretty healthy, decent shape.
I have two small kids ages 5 and 10, and am engaged to a woman who has 3 LEOs in her immediate family (two retired) 

I may have a chance at a full time LEO position coming up in the next 1-2 months.

I have a pretty cushy job, great job security, phenomenal benefits, decent amount of flexibility as far as schedule goes and time off for family events, vacations, etc, and with pay similar to or maybe slightly better than what i’d be making as a LEO, probably for at least the first few years, id imagine the overall earning potential would be greater as LE long term, unless i moved into upler management at my current job (which is entirely possible) 

I’ve also been an active Special for about three years with a different department, worked a lot of details, but no street experience. This department doesnt use Specials for anything but details and public events. Love making that detail money, but unfortunately it doesnt really help one decide if this is the career for me long term

Im sort of struggling with deciding whether its a smart move to change careers at this point in mt life, with a lot on the line (kids, bills, etc) should i get injured or find out in a year or two i hate the job.

Any advice? Would you recommend your son/daughter or best friend to pursue a full time career in LE if they were in my
Shoes? Why or why not?

Thanks in advance for any input, and/or snark.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Fuck no. Stay at your current gig and hopefully live a long life and enjoy your family and marriage. I've lost count of the officers on the job that are miserable yet stay because they won't earn nearly as much doing something else.

It's not worth getting shot at, disrespected, second guessed, or shit on constantly. You're a special? Great, enjoy that as much as you can. And everything in the first paragraph...and nothing in the second.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow, I typed out this long complicated reply, but I just deleted the entire thing. Ill sum it up for you in 1 sentence. 

Scratch the itch as a special and enjoy the security of what you have.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

6.5 years OTJ and I’ll be taking the fire exam next year lol. That answer your question.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Maybe become a reserve somewhere so you can get a little road experience. If you already have a great FT job that may be enough to give you what you are looking for.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

As you already know, you are the only one that can make that decision. I got into this field because despite my awareness that there are far more lucrative careers with much better benefits (schedule, etc), I had to do this. It was just in me. So 15 years in, I don't regret it at all. There's plenty of downside (as mentioned by others) but I'm not a salty bastard like others I know with some time on. Not sure why, but that's just me.


----------



## Detail Cop (Oct 8, 2016)

Still young enough to get the hell out and start something new. Problem is I can't earn half of what I'm making at any other job. All about the money- literally.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

30 years in and I still enjoy it. Much of it depends on what you're looking for and how you approach it.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Detail Cop said:


> Still young enough to get the hell out and start something new. Problem is I can't earn half of what I'm making at any other job. All about the money- literally.


Exactly. Not making a quarter mil anywhere else lol.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> As you already know, you are the only one that can make that decision. I got into this field because despite my awareness that there are far more lucrative careers with much better benefits (schedule, etc), I had to do this. It was just in me. So 15 years in, I don't regret it at all. There's plenty of downside (as mentioned by others) but I'm not a salty bastard like others I know with some time on. Not sure why, but that's just me.


Well put. My job has plenty of the same ups/downs as the rest of you and a few different ones. Each sub-culture within the culture is like that. RR cops have things to deal with the rest of us don't know. Hospital cops, Park cops, etc., we all have our individual issues, but those same ones mentioned by* Goose* are shared by us all.

*Delta* once described this job in THE best way I've ever read/heard, "It's the worst job you'll never quit." Many do, most don't (voluntarily), but if you go full time, be prepared for some pure misery...

Some of which you will truly relish.

But others have said it best, scratch the itch and enjoy what you have otherwise, unless you really CAN'T just grab the back scratcher and be satisfied.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been sworn LE for over 43 years, the last 8 as a Reserve after retiring from full time in 2011. (But I no longer work the street, and they know better than to even ask me to!) I cannot in good conscious recommend a police career to anyone these days, given our current political environment, especially if it would entail working in a jurisdiction that is governed by Leftist Liberal Dipshits. CA, NY, NJ, MA, HI, IL, etc...... you all know the places. If you make an honest mistake in any of these (and some other) states, you can potentially kiss your career and maybe even your freedom goodbye. Perhaps being a cop in Kansas, or Idaho, or Wyoming would be ok, places where most people still respect cops and the work they do. But in a lot of places - and you know where - if you make a mistake, you could very easily be the next victim of Political Correctness to be sacrificed to appease the Gods of the Left. Eventually, in maybe ten years, society will realize that treating cops as the enemy was a mistake, and the pendulum will swing back to a place where being cop can once again be a reasonable career choice.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

No.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

It’s unanimous, the no’s have it lol


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

No.! Nope, No. Lol.. the no's have it.
That said you've been given some great advice so I'll try not to go over board. But I took the leap and I scratched the full time itch. At this stage in the game, 17 years later, I'd go tomorrow if I could go back in time many of the reasons stated here esp by Msw and Kilv. Both seasoned wise members. Honestly, Stay a special, you want some road experience, find a small town or even a college that uses reserves. Bridgewater State comes to mind. Now, I admit there are times I still love it but its Few and far between though. Only you can make the right decision for you and your family. They Come 1st. Don't let a job get in the way, esp this job, I've seen it happen too often. Best of luck on YOUR decision . What ever it may be.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

What other profession can you be shot, stabbed, bludgeoned to death, chewed and bit, spit on, bled on, pissed or shit on, or publicly skewered and targeted (you and your family) for the 1 minute video clip of a 15 minute confrontation with a violent, deranged, drugged out, or otherwise unwell person who is “unfortunate” and “deserves a second chance” for the hundredth time? 

I’ve always been made to believe being a police officer requires some thick skin. It’s why people who have served in the military are good candidates for the job. They are used to abuse and handling yourself with composure under stress. 

The answer for you has been provided here, but I wanted to echo it. Do what you think is best for your life and family.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

becomingle40 said:


> hey guys and gals, looking for insight.
> 
> I know this is a very personal decision and no one can make up my mind but me.. but i figured i'd come and seek some opinions anyway.
> 
> ...


Plumber or electrician!!!


----------



## becomingle40 (Mar 11, 2019)

Some really great responses here, and I do truly appreciate the input... Most of the replies here seem to echo what I have heard from many guys that have been on the job a while. 

It's an odd itch, this LE thing. I think I will try to get on another Dept that has Part-Time patrol or puts Specials on the road, to either squash this itch altogether or maybe find out that the occasional rush and reward is worth all the negatives.. But given my current circumstances, I do think it would be foolish and risky to make the blind leap into Full-Time without truly knowing.

Thanks again guys! You fellas with 20+ years have my utmost respect! I absolutely hate what's happening in the media and in these liberal loony toon states with regards to LE. One can only hope people snap out of it. (won't hold my breath) 

Very sad that it even has to be a topic of consideration for people thinking about this career.. No wonder many depts around here seem desperate to fill slots.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Most of the people posting on here had the same enthusiasm for the job that you have when they first started out. That enthusiasm may have lasted about four years and then the spark faded. Now they just want what you say you already have.(myself included). Right now you have the best of both worlds. You are lucky. I have 27 years in.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

If you want to see your kids grow up and stay married don't do it.

Not sure how much juice you got but chances are you'll start midnights working weekends and holidays with a vacation pick either in November or March.

Sounds like you got a really nice life and get to play cop on the weekends . Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Just to weigh in here: Many folks get tunnel vision in LE thinking that the only way to go is a cop job where you are pulling cars over and shagging 911 calls. There are thousands of other jobs in the field that pay well and can be interesting and rewarding. Sometimes one job may take you to another.
Take look at all aspects, corrections, probation, out of state, federal LE, etc. If you build upon your skill set it may take you to unexpected or unforseen places.

Good luck.


----------

